# High Volume Pressure Washer on a gardenHose



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

Using a High Volume Pressure Washer on a gardenHose puts you at risk of cavitating thePump, doing damage to water Seals, But..
You have 2 options.. 
You've already heard the one about using a bufferTank, or holding tank, which requires a larger investment, but there's another way..

Since these pumps are "positive displacement" pumps, and they only require what you turn it up to.. and most coldwater units have a throttleControl..
..Let's say you have an 8gpm machine capable of 3500psi..
you use a #8.5 nozzle at full speed, for fullFlow, fullPressure..
and using a #4.5 nozzle will allow it to make 4gpm at 3500psi at a reduced engine speed..
If the waterSupply is only 4.5gpm.. use a smaller spray nozzle, only turnUp the machine to give the pressure you need, save gasoline, save your pumpSeals, and run quieter !
You don't need a tank on a trailer, just a pressureGauge, and a couple nozzles !

Note: use this trick in demonstrations.. quieter is better than worrying about WorkSpeed in a demo ! 
GET the job, with a "compelling demo" (quieter than the last guy,)
..and make your machine last longer too.

call with any question.. I'm not in here very often.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

So, power washing with the low idle doesn't hurt the pump in any way?


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

doesn't hut it at all.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

It was my understanding that you would be better off using the tip to choke pressure and volume not engine speed.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> It was my understanding that you would be better off using the tip to choke pressure and volume not engine speed.


Generally you are because idling down reduces flow and flow is what cleans (in soft washing). In this case though, Jerry is talking about intentionally lowering flow to reduce the demand for water the machine will pull. This is just my opinion, but that is a fool's errand because you just turned your high dollar, more efficient machine into something a homeowner could buy. (ie a 2 gpm machine). If you are just going to run on garden hose flow, you are better buying a cheaper pump to begin with and even then, you still have an issue with your unloader circulating ever increasing temperature water back through the pump.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Generally you are because idling down reduces flow and flow is what cleans (in soft washing). In this case though, Jerry is talking about intentionally lowering flow to reduce the demand for water the machine will pull. This is just my opinion, but that is a fool's errand because you just turned your high dollar, more efficient machine into something a homeowner could buy. (ie a 2 gpm machine). If you are just going to run on garden hose flow, you are better buying a cheaper pump to begin with and even then, you still have an issue with your unloader circulating ever increasing temperature water back through the pump.



Been waiting 2 months for you to weigh in on this.


----------



## American Washing (Jun 9, 2015)

Great thread! Thanks for the information!


----------

